# Smoke Signals unveiling FOTD...



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, I was that shiny, because it was HOT!!!!!
[face]
tinted moisturizer
[cheeks]
stereo rose
pearl blossom
[eyes]
magic dust
jete
moth brown
smoking
raven power khol
CG VolumExact
[lips]
zhandra rhodes

and, the second pic is my shirt/a side shot of what I wore. I wore leopard print heels to match. I got several compliments on my hair. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (*Yay!!*)


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow!! You look great....and your hair is gorgeous. I'm lovin' the color! 
Smoookin'!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## almmaaa (Aug 22, 2007)

Lovely, how'd you get your hands on them b4 the launch?  Maccosmetics.com?


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Aug 22, 2007)

sizzling look you got going there HOT HOT HOT, I love you hair it is amazing


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 22, 2007)

You have definitely brought SEXY back!  Gorgeous!


----------



## PeaceLoveVogue (Aug 22, 2007)

very very pretty!! your hair color is stunning, i love it.

also i love your shirt, if you don't mind me asking..where is it from?


----------



## Temptasia (Aug 22, 2007)

I love the hair as well.

The green and your hair reminds me of Poison Ivy from Batman. hehe
Tres sexy.


----------



## marmara (Aug 22, 2007)

lovely


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 22, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## melliquor (Aug 22, 2007)

You look beautiful.  Your hair is such a pretty colour.


----------



## goink (Aug 22, 2007)

You are gorgeous. I love your hair.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 22, 2007)

You look stunning & again, i really LOVE your hair like that


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 22, 2007)

wow you look beautiful!


----------



## aliciaz727 (Aug 22, 2007)

you are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## moonsugar7 (Aug 22, 2007)

You look stunning!  I love the bangs, and your shirt is gorgeous!  Smokin' is acurate!


----------



## DevinGirl (Aug 22, 2007)

Very pretty.  Me love the lips


----------



## entipy (Aug 22, 2007)

HOT, as usual!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 22, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marmara* 

 
_lovely_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chrisantiss* 

 
_very pretty_

 
Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_You look beautiful.  Your hair is such a pretty colour._

 
Thanks luv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *goink* 

 
_You are gorgeous. I love your hair._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hotpink1326* 

 
_You look stunning & again, i really LOVE your hair like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I appreciate the kind words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_wow you look beautiful!_

 
Thanks hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aliciaz727* 

 
_you are absolutely gorgeous!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonsugar7* 

 
_You look stunning!  I love the bangs, and your shirt is gorgeous!  Smokin' is acurate!_

 
Thank you!!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 22, 2007)

you're bringin sexy back


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_






   You have definitely brought SEXY back!  Gorgeous!_

 
hahahhah Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hooked*on*mac* 

 
_sizzling look you got going there HOT HOT HOT, I love you hair it is amazing_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Lovely, how'd you get your hands on them b4 the launch?  Maccosmetics.com?_

 
Nah, I have a friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DevinGirl* 

 
_Very pretty.  Me love the lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooo hey baby! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *entipy* 

 
_HOT, as usual!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks luv! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lipglass*Lover** 

 
_*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 
_I love the hair as well.

The green and your hair reminds me of Poison Ivy from Batman. hehe
Tres sexy._

 
LOL thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeaceLoveVogue* 
_very very pretty!! your hair color is stunning, i love it.

also i love your shirt, if you don't mind me asking..where is it from?_

 
Ummm. Actually, I got it at Ross, for like 5 dollars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And thank you


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hdirenzo* 

 
_you're bringin sexy back_

 
YEAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you babe!


----------



## zori (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_ 
The green and your hair reminds me of Poison Ivy from Batman. hehe
Tres sexy._

 

This is so true. You look gorgeous


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks hon I appreciate it!


----------



## n_c (Aug 22, 2007)

Lovely...and ur hair is fab!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 22, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Aug 22, 2007)

*You are sooooooo yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looooove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your hair. You look amazing, as always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## frocher (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, I love the smoky look on you, and the green top is the perfect backdrop for your hair.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slvrlips* 

 
_very pretty_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*You are sooooooo yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I looooove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your hair. You look amazing, as always! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
rawr!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Wow, I love the smoky look on you, and the green top is the perfect backdrop for your hair._

 
Thank you. I've decided I love Emerald Green.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2007)

u look fabulous james!!!!!!!!!!!! i knew that combo would ROCK!!!


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think I'm getting shiny too - from your HOTNESS!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Aug 22, 2007)

Mamasita!! I wanna do ya lol


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_u look fabulous james!!!!!!!!!!!! i knew that combo would ROCK!!!_

 
It did indeed. One of the guys there (he totally doesn't bat for my team, but w/e, a compliment's a compliment!!!) said, "I watched you walk in from across the room. That hair +  that shirt is amazing!!" I actually blushed!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I think I'm getting shiny too - from your HOTNESS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL The pics definitely bring the shininess out unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you babe!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_Mamasita!! I wanna do ya lol_

 
:hump: wooo!


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 22, 2007)

that makeup is fab! i want jete and mothbrown to look like that on me... i shall try it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 22, 2007)

ohhhh if you do take pics!!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 23, 2007)

You got compliments on your hair...just your hair?!?! Compliments should have been giving on the whole package!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 23, 2007)

hahaha yeah, the hair. My glasses (booooo!!!) hid my eye makeup because well...they're glasses!
Two more weeks! LASIK baby! Here I come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you babe


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 24, 2007)

I like your eye combo a lot.  I love your hair color! that rocks!!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 25, 2007)

Damn Shimmer!!! you're so HOT!!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_I like your eye combo a lot.  I love your hair color! that rocks!!_

 






 thank you hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KAIA* 

 
_Damn Shimmer!!! you're so HOT!!_

 





 Thank you


----------



## little teaser (Aug 25, 2007)

pretty, i like the bangs


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you, it only took me forever to decide to do it.


----------



## stevoulina (Aug 26, 2007)

Ahhhhhh damn, you're so pretty!!!


----------



## revaannxx3 (Aug 26, 2007)

soooo sexy =]


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stevoulina* 

 
_Ahhhhhh damn, you're so pretty!!!_

 





 thank you honey. :x
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revaannxx3* 

 
_soooo sexy =]_

 
thanks


----------



## daFilli (Aug 26, 2007)

verry pretty, u look like the 6th pussy cat doll lol


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 26, 2007)

Like it! I can't wait to get the smoky signal eye shadows.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 26, 2007)

Shimmer=Gorgeous!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daFilli* 

 
_verry pretty, u look like the 6th pussy cat doll lol_

 
lol thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperansa_b* 

 
_Like it! I can't wait to get the smoky signal eye shadows._

 
I love 'em, I have to be honest. I wore the smoking eyes quad during the daytime Saturday and it wasn't sick crazy over the top.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Shimmer=Gorgeous!_


----------



## Monidoll4u (Aug 26, 2007)

wow..that's beautiful..


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you madame. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I look forward to seeing looks of yours!


----------



## snowkei (Aug 27, 2007)

so pretty!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Aug 27, 2007)

ur skintone with ur hair is the shit!


----------



## Risser (Aug 27, 2007)

I love your hair and smoky eyes on you, so gorgeous!!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 27, 2007)

Gorgeous looks!


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_so pretty!_

 
Thanks babe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love your FOTDs so a compliment from  you is high praise indeed.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_ur skintone with ur hair is the shit!_

 
hahaha thank you =)
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Risser* 

 
_I love your hair and smoky eyes on you, so gorgeous!!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MarieLisa_Smile* 

 
_Gorgeous looks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you honey


----------



## sternchen001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow, you really really look so pretty....
I tried to skip the smoking signals look, but after that great FOTD....I really want them


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sternchen001* 

 
_Wow, you really really look so pretty....
I tried to skip the smoking signals look, but after that great FOTD....I really want them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 





 I like smoking with wondergrass.


----------



## elizabethhoye (Aug 30, 2007)

Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## Spatzchen (Aug 30, 2007)

You are very sexy and beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The whole look is awesome


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elizabethhoye* 

 
_Your hair is so pretty!_

 
Thank you. One of my best friends twisted my arm into buying the orange Matrix  shampoo/conditioner set, and now I owe her for it. She was right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spätzchen* 

 
_You are very sexy and beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The whole look is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you darlin'.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh wow you look SO good.  I really would love hair that colour.... its so nice!!!!  And your makeup makes your eyes AND hair really stand out.


----------

